# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Об изменении способов оплаты услуг связи

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
	Обращаем ваше внимание, что с 29 июня 2012 года прекращается прием платежей за услуги связи РУП Белтелеком в банкоматах *Беларусбанка*.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

